# Kleben von Granit oder Beton auf pvc



## ironniels (21. Mai 2017)

Hallo da ich meine dreistufige einstiegstreppe im schwimmt sich gerne rutschsicher gestalten möchte hier nur die Frage wie sich am besten winkelstufen aus Beton oder Granit auf der folie verkleben lassen ?


----------



## ironniels (21. Mai 2017)




----------



## trampelkraut (21. Mai 2017)

Aha, mit Bild kann man sich eher vorstellen was du vorhast.

Ich würde mit PVC Kleber ein 900 er Vlies auf die Stufen kleben, (vorher eine Versuchsklebung machen). Die Stufen könnte man mit Fließenkleber aufsetzen. Ich würde aber keine glatten Stufen nehmen, Rutschgefahr durch Biofilm!


----------



## troll20 (21. Mai 2017)

Wie ist der Unterbau unter der Folie gemacht?


----------



## ironniels (21. Mai 2017)

troll20 schrieb:


> Wie ist der Unterbau unter der Folie gemacht?


Der Unterbau besteht aus schalsteinen...


----------



## RKurzhals (22. Mai 2017)

Hallo,
es reicht vermutlich schon, die Stufen mit Polymerkleber (Innotec etc) einzukleben. Rolands Vorschlag, erst mal ein Vlies (NG Verbundvlies oder Ufermatte wäre eine Idee) anzukleben, und dann die Stufen anzumörteln (Trassmörtel, bzw. auf Trasszement basierender Flexkleber), finde ich besser. Ich würde auch da mit Innotec arbeiten. Auf diese Weise hast Du eine elastische Verbindung Vlies zu Folie. Das gleicht M. M. nach mögliche Spannungen (Temperatur, Druck und Zug durch Benutzung) besser aus.


----------



## troll20 (22. Mai 2017)

Und ich würde, wenn ausgeschlossen werden kann das der Unterbau arbeitet wie in einem Schwimmbadbereich vorgehen und einen Epoxi Kleber für die Platten nehmen 
Eine Frage drei Aussagen


----------



## RKurzhals (23. Mai 2017)

Hallo Rene,
drei von jedem begründete Aussagen . Ich find's gut, dass Du eine weitere Variante ins Spiel gebracht hast. Jede Herangehensweise hat ihre Vor- und Nachteile. Welche Variante die dauerhafteste und/oder robusteste ist, mag ich nicht zu beurteilen. Wenn ich die Sache selber mache, kenne ich aber meine Stärken und Schwächen. Und da kann eine gewisse Übung/Fertigkeit in einer der Varianten den Ausschlag geben.


----------



## Koiteich2013 (1. Juni 2017)

Ich habe sibirisches Fichtenholz auf die Stufen montiert. Die Ecken habe ich stark abgerundet. Es ist nach wie vor rutschig.
Aber man kann sich nicht mehr verletzen.


----------



## ironniels (10. Juni 2017)

Kleines Treppen Update:habe jetzt die Stufen unter der Folie modelliert mit estrichmatte und Beton auf der untersten Stufe im Teich bereits zu sehen probehalber und später mit innotec verklebt Waschbetonplatten die fallen später im kiessbett kaum auf


----------

